# Regular trips to the USA - anything worth buying to resell?



## R26Andy (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi all, just some late night musing while I sit in a hotel room watching american chopper.

I am going to be going back and forth to the USA on a monthly basis, I dont get paid any extra for doing this so I am trying to figure out a way of compensating myself.

I dont have much luggage space but does anyone know of anything which is worth buying in the USA and bringing home to sell on?

I used to own a Mazda Rx8 and the ignition coils are in demand in the UK but cost £50 each whereas in the US they cost about $25-30 each.

Anyone have any ideas?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

surely any detailing gear made in the us like megs should be cheaper, worth having a look?


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

Fake watches?? My friend at
Work got 2 rolex's and they are very good


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Zymol waxes are cheaper over there!


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Grado Headphones are highly regarded and made in Britain.
In the USA these Grado's go under the name of Alessandro, still made by Grado but are slightly 'tweaked' for USA market, but often the prefered sound over here too.
Not sure about now, but they used to be half the price (somtimes less) than in 'Rip Off Britain'.


----------



## Dangerroush (Nov 4, 2010)

Go onto the mustang owners web site and ask them, you will get loads of orders it's mocgb.co.uk


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I know the Blackfire range is always in demand and that's made in America. If you could pop a couple of them in your luggage for a cheap price I bet you could make some money of them.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

levis /trainers are dirt cheap if you can find buyers 

as said detailing gear , maybe join a few yank car forums and offer and bring back service for xx % on top , even an extra suitcase is way less than postage

diy tools are often cheaper too

how long are you there each time , id imagine lots of us could find something if we could have it posted to your hotel


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Can you get me a canon 60d? Lol


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I also used to go often havent been for a while, but i always used to bring home two or three leather polo jacket from the clearance stores which i alway used to make 75-100 on


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

My order is a Ralph Lauren Quilted Jacket. The logo in Red and the jacket in Black please.


----------



## R26Andy (Apr 21, 2011)

Some great suggestions everyone - I am over there every month for a week at a time for the next 5 months!

Andy


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

That is a lot of travelling, can you bring me back some twizzlers with the Zymol?


----------



## R26Andy (Apr 21, 2011)

trv8 said:


> Grado Headphones are highly regarded and made in Britain.
> In the USA these Grado's go under the name of Alessandro, still made by Grado but are slightly 'tweaked' for USA market, but often the prefered sound over here too.
> Not sure about now, but they used to be half the price (somtimes less) than in 'Rip Off Britain'.


:thumb:

Grado RS1i

UK = £764.99
US = $695.00

wow!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Polishing pads are cheaper over there. Andy what's the chances you could get me some MF from Pakshak lol


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

You can get any detailing store to deliver to your hotel while you're there - if you know your room number, even better - otherwise just let the front desk know you're expecting a package to your name, and they'll keep it for you or drop it in your room while you're at work!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So... Do you think you will have time to get my jacket then?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Once you pay customs duty, VAT and declare your additional earnings you'll be as expensive as everyone else in the UK.......

If you're not planning complying with the law consider the consequences, I'd suggest sticking to the import limits for personal items and don't have multiple of the same things. Getting caught with 400 cigarettes is one thing, importing multiples of items that are obvously to sell and profit from is far more serious.......also consider I you're caught doing tax avoidance during the course of COMPANY BUSINESS you could be lose your job too.....

Enjoy the traveling and seeing other parts of the world that you don't have to pay to see, as it's part of your job description you're already being compensated for the possibility of travel.....Having said that there are plenty things cheaper in the USA; treat yourself to a couple things as 'compensation'. If you still need additional compensation ask from it direct from your employer rather rather than indulging in illegal activity on company business.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Not only that but...



Lewisredfern001 said:


> Fake watches?? My friend at
> Work got 2 rolex's and they are very good


...the consequences for getting caught with counterfeit goods are also quite severe. I believe French customs will try and lock you up if they catch you with a fake, never mind just confiscating it.


----------

